# How many dpo did you get a positive?



## 123 (Jun 16, 2005)

Hi,
I'm going a little nuts here. My dh and I had a little "oopsie" earlier this month when I ovulated a week early. Then I had cramping and spotting 3 days later and a few days after that my temps went above 98 and have stayed there. (I normally only get a day or two above 98, sometimes it never gets that high.)

So now I'm 12 dpo and my temps have been abnormally high for 7 days. Today I tested with and Answer Early Results test and it was negative. It says you can use it up to 4 days before you miss your period, which is due Thurs. I cannot figure out what would make my temps this high if not pregnancy. I haven't been sick or anything and the sleeping tempurature in our room isn't any higher than it has been during other summer months.

I mean, I'm okay with being pregnant or not, but I'd really like to know. It's driving me to obsessive tempurature taking (which displays a relatively consistant pattern of temp highs and lows throughout the day, circadian rhythms I guess). And while that's very interesting, it doesn't tell me if there's a baby in there. My dh said it would be better if women's fingernails just turned yellow when they got pregnant, then we could tell.







I have to agree with him.

So have any of you tested with the "early" brands and got a neg. when you were pos.? Or do you have any idea what else could cause this temp rise?
This is nuts when all I have to do is wait a few day and see if af arrives, but I still am getting a little







: over it.

Thanks for listening to my ravings.


----------



## pycelan (Aug 14, 2005)

No answer, but go to peeonastick.com to see pregnancy tests rated, Some early response do not get very high marks for reliability. Good luck!


----------



## wifeandmom (Jun 28, 2005)

I'd use First Response Early Result (FRED), the kind with one line for not pg and two lines for pg. They have shown repeatedly in tests to pick up hcg as low as 15, sometimes even lower.

I had a faint + on Answer and FRED at 10dpo with my current pg. I had a + on a couple of different brands with my twin pg at 9dpo, but with twins, hcg is typically higher anyway, so that's not as much help.

Most women will show a + if they are indeed pg by 14dpo, so a repeat test in a couple of days should give a more accurate answer if you haven't gotten AF.


----------



## Rowan Tree (Apr 21, 2006)

I didn't get a positive until 13dpo and that was at the doctor's office (I'm guessing they have pretty sensitive tests). It all depends on when the baby implants and at what rate your body produces hcg. Try another test in a day or two and let us know.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

1st pg dont know that dpo cause i hadnt had af in over 4yrs but I was around 4weeks when I got the first







m/c that pg

2nd pg 10dpo was charting. m/c again

3rd pg 11dpo with first morning urine

4th pg 11dpo with first morining urine as well.


----------



## crunchymamatobe (Jul 8, 2004)

I had negatives at 10 and 11 DPO, skipped testing the next couple of days, and got a positive at 14 DPO.


----------



## kerikadi (Nov 22, 2001)

I have tested positive as early as 11 DPO.
However, last month I had high temps for 8 days (which had NEVER happened before w/o pregnancy) and though we went through a few tests they were all negative. Having gone through that I would say wait until Friday and test again.

Keri


----------



## PudnHead (Aug 25, 2005)

Here is a website with information on some brands of pregnant tests.

http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hpt.html

Find the brand you are using and see what mIU it says.

If your test is rated 25 mIU then you can test at 10 dpo.
If your test is rated 50 mIU then you can test at 12 dpo.
If your test is rated 100 mIU then you can test at at 14 dpo.

Good luck


----------



## PudnHead (Aug 25, 2005)

I'm not too awake this morning. You said you used an Answer Plus which should detect a BFP on 10 dpo, but that is not the question anyways.

I have not experience it, but I have heard of people being pregnant and it was not detected on a pregnancy test when it was suppose to. I think some of these people will not show on any pregnancy test, but some are sensitive to a specific test.

Good luck,


----------



## GearGirl (Mar 16, 2005)

Mine were around 11 days, but I definitely used the really sensitive tests.


----------



## clavicula (Apr 10, 2005)

12 here.


----------



## 123 (Jun 16, 2005)

Thanks for all your replies. It's interesting to see how common it is to get a BFP at 10-12 days.

As for me, af showed up today (Friday). So all my freaking out was for naught. I'm glad to have heard from the person who had 8 high temp days without a pregnancy. At least I'm not the only one who gets strange cycles from time to time (although this is the first time it's done this).

Thanks.


----------



## mamabearsoblessed (Jan 8, 2003)

to you Mama. Strange cycles are what cycle us along









just to add to the thread
1st pg> dd - 10 dpo
2nd pg> ds - 12 dpo (but started testing @ 10dpo)
3rd pg, m/c - 11dpo
4th pg, m/c - 10 dpo

I'm obsessed and always poas at 10 dpo ( that is a horrid confession







). Over the years I have easily taken a couple hundred hpt, because even after my bfp I keep poas cause I LOVE seein' that blessed second line.


----------

